# Saved a kitten



## Esprsso (Sep 26, 2008)

Hello all
Here is my little story( I should also add we saved our dog from a crazy lady who was going to drown them. We got her when she was only 2 weeks old & was less tan 2 lbs also). We live in an appt complex in Panama City, Panama. Almost everynight for the past month or so. I have seen this kitten. But I was walking my dog so it would never come close to me. 
Well last Monday my wife was taking our son down to catch the school bus. She came backup & was talking about this little kitten that was just meowing & looked sickly so this girl gave it some mashed potatoes from her lunchbox. 
Pass to 11:30...
We go downstairs to get Liam & low and behold. The kitten is still there.....just meowing & barely able to sit up. So I crouch down to look him over & look up a my wife & ask her what she wants to do. SO I took him upstairs. Gave him some milk & dogfood. Let him sleep for 2 hours(meanwhile all the time Liam was extatic). When he woke up we took him to the vet. The vet said he was about 3 months old, but only weighed 1.5 lbs & has alot of parasites(which I pretty much already knew). So we got all the nessessary shots & medications. They gave him a bath, cleaned his ears(which were coated in black soot) & filed his nails. Later that night he pooped out a 6 inch tape worm & the next day a 2 inch tape worm. Fast foreward one week. He is now about 3 lbs, FULL of energy & just crazy curious...ofcourse this is when he is not sleeping 20 out of 24 hours of the day. 
I still have to get him a good litter box, as I am using a paint tray. I have to find a good place to get litter also. A 10lb bag of generic litter here is $13. He goes through about one bag a week..$52/month in litter..YIKES!!!!
This coming month I am going to be building a cat "mansion" on our balcony/ It is going to be about 9ft wide x 7ft high.

Anyway, that is about all I can think of now. But here are some pics & a vid. In order from when I first brought him upstairs( our dog took to him immediately) to last night when I found him crashed out in our bed....

Oh, in the vid..NO he is not pooping. Just starting doing typical kitten things.










At the vet getting checked out









Relaxing on an old Japanese cigarette box




























Video..


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

What a great story!

I'm in love with the little guy. :luv


----------



## seashell (Dec 5, 2003)

What a little treasure you have found  Its wonderful to see him looking so playful in the vid after all he has been through.

seashell


----------



## LilRed (Jul 16, 2008)

WooHoo!! This is a great story! Thanks for saving the little fella! He's a little nut isn't he! Looks like he's already paying you back with lots of entertainment! Glad the dog likes him too. Says good things about the dog!!


----------

